# c'est ca les forums du monde mac?



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

non je n'ai pas été banni mais l'admin a la main alerte sur l'effacage. je ne pensais pas qu'on puisse clore un topic pour si peu dans la section ou on est censée pouvoir parler de tout, ou alors ne mettez pas des section ou l'on peut parler de tout. effacez ce post ou verouillez ce topic si vous voulez mais franchement je commence a voir la communauté mac qui "s'affiche" franchement d'un autre oeil.

c'est deja ce qui m'a fait hurler sur macbidouille. ils font un forum pour faire des remarques ou reagir sur des news, ce que j'ai fait, mais on m'empeche de m'exprimer alors que je ne le faisait on ne peut plus calmement, le seul a s'enerver etant un admin peu capable... si ils ne veulent pas de critique, qu'ils ne fassent pas de section ou l'on puisse reagir, point. a partir du moment ou on laisse la parole au lecteur, on l'assume, et je pense que c'est quelque chose qu'ils ne savent pas faire.

ici, vous faites une section ou l'ont peut parler de tout et de rien meme si ce n'est pas du mac, mais vu le titre de la section ca n'est pas interdit de s'exprimer sur ce que j'ai fait. on me coupe la chique. est ce une maniere maladroite de compatir avec l'admin incriminé, ou juste histoire d'eviter une polemique monstre? dans le premier cas je ne tire pas le chapeau car dans la categorie admin le suscité est pas des meilleurs, si c'est le second cas, je pense qu'il aurait été plus adroit de le signaler plutot que de me faire porter un chapeau d'un éventuel abus que je n'ai pas  fait ni par grossiereté ni en non respect du theme de la section.

merci bien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Hé Sonnyboy on a trouvé pire que toi : plus raleur, plus acerbe, plus grande gueule, plus pénible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Allez, Lilins prends pas la  








Je sais je suis un peu 






 avec toi !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

tu crois pouvoir arriver a argumenter avec autre choses que des smileys et des images censées etre comiques?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Oui pas de probleme pour l'argumentation.
Mon post était destiné à faire rire (sic !) certains du forum (toi non apparemment mais je vais perséverer)et certainement pas destiné à calmer ta hargne (j'ai un doute pour l'orthographe Sonnyboy help me !!) envers les forums. Il me semblait en lisant le post que Maousse a laissé que tout était clair. Ceci dit je ne suis pas modérateur, je n'ai pas envie de l'êtrre.
Maintenant, ....
Et puis non, j'ai pas à me justifier, trop dur pour mes neurones de descendre aussi bas....


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * tu crois pouvoir arriver a argumenter avec autre choses que des smileys et des images censées etre comiques?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi le problème ?
ca me soule de lire ton post... si tu pouvais résumer en deux trois lignes : thanks !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Il s'est fait jeter sur Macbidouille et viens se "plaindre" (n'y vois rien de péjoratif) ici. Maousse ferme son post (pas un grand intérêt si j'ai bien compris) et donc il rale : c'est çà ??


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

En gros c'est comme si je vais gueller à la redoute parce que je me suis fait jeter de chez Kiabi avant l'ouverture des soldes cette nuit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

j'essayes juste de soulever un probleme. maintenant une moitié prends ca comme une insulte l'autre comme un foutage de gueule. ca arrive si peu souvent que ca les posts sérieux ici? c'est un débat tout de même intéréssant non que de savoir pourquoi cette passion exacerbée pour une marque pousse certaines personnes a reagir de maniere extreme...

enfin je sais pas moi, vous trouvez peut être plus d'intérêt dans les trolls et les cassage a deux cents...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Ah enfin un mec qui le comprend ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il va être content le petit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * En gros c'est comme si je vais gueller à la redoute parce que je me suis fait jeter de chez Kiabi avant l'ouverture des soldes cette nuit ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

reprends moi si je me trompe:

on est pas dans la section ou l'on peut parler de tout ici?

on est pas sur un forum qui parle du mac, du monde mac, de la caummunauté mac ici?


voila, j'aurais bien voulut le poster sur le forum du supa pour te faire plaisir mais a mon avis les macs et le monde mac interesse que peux les gamers primaires.


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

on peut parler de tout et de rien : la preuve relis toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * j'essayes juste de soulever un probleme.* 

[/QUOTE]
La je suis d'accord avec toi

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> *maintenant une moitié prends ca comme une insulte * 

[/QUOTE]

pas d'accord

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> *l'autre comme un foutage de gueule* 

[/QUOTE].

d'accord (c moi l'aut'moitié !)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * ca arrive si peu souvent que ca les posts sérieux ici?* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue au Bar MacG l'ami ! On te sert quelque chose ?

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> *c'est un débat tout de même intéréssant non que de savoir pourquoi cette passion exacerbée pour une marque pousse certaines personnes a reagir de maniere extreme...* 

[/QUOTE] 

Et encore on a pris des pincettes....

_ceci n'est que mon humble avis_


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * 

on est pas sur un forum qui parle du mac, du monde mac, de la caummunauté mac ici?

* 

[/QUOTE]

La prochaine fois que tu te retrouves dans un commissariat, demande leur s'ils n'ont pas des CRS ou des OPJ; et si tu ne t'es pas trompés d'endroit - sait-on jamais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * on peut parler de tout et de rien : la preuve relis toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu te trouve malin avec tes blagues de comptoir? c'est pas possible c'est a ca que ca se résume, de la moquerie? ca vous intéresse vraiment pas de parler de sujet de maniere développée?
etre macmaniaque de nos jours se resume donc a inventer des rumeurs impensables, raler quand elles ne se realisent pas, et troller sur fr.comp.sys.mac et dans les forums des sites de news?

ca a bien changé...


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

puisqu'on est hors sujet lilins j'aime bien t'on site


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * puisqu'on est hors sujet lilins j'aime bien t'on site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais, c'est vrai qu'il est chouette.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Janvier 2003)

Lilins .. je pense que ton post a plus de place dans Reagissez que dans le bar qui est plus un lieu de déconnade.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

il devrait faire un petit tour sur  japan generation


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Lilins .. je pense que ton post a plus de place dans Reagissez que dans le bar qui est plus un lieu de déconnade.

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non... gardez-le dans le Bar... je veux pas m'en occuper dans _Réagissez!_.


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non, non... gardez-le dans le Bar... je veux pas m'en occuper dans Réagissez!.  * 

[/QUOTE]

feignase


----------



## maousse (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non, non... gardez-le dans le Bar... je veux pas m'en occuper dans Réagissez!.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Quoi, je m'en suis pas bien occupé, moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hein, si ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci, mais si tu le veux, je te le donne


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2003)

2898...


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2003)

2899...


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2003)

2900 !!  LOTO-BINGO !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 2898...  * 

[/QUOTE]

9825 !

oups .. j'ai triché


----------



## maousse (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * etre macmaniaque de nos jours se resume donc a inventer des rumeurs impensables, raler quand elles ne se realisent pas, et troller sur fr.comp.sys.mac et dans les forums des sites de news?

ca a bien changé...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Bon, tu nous joues l'ancien, le vrai, le pur, c'est très bien, tu as sans doute raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour dénigrer tout le monde.... attention s'il te plait. Merci.


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 2898...  * 

[/QUOTE]

POM POM POM POOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * 

tu te trouve malin avec tes blagues de comptoir? c'est pas possible c'est a ca que ca se résume, de la moquerie? ca vous intéresse vraiment pas de parler de sujet de maniere développée?
* 

[/QUOTE]

On n'est pas dans un bar ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour parler de manière développée... :

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>  
Boolean QTUtils_IsAutoPlayMovie (Movie theMovie)
{
	UserData		myUserData = NULL;
	Boolean			myAutoPlay = false;
	OSErr			myErr = paramErr;

	// make sure we've got a movie
	if (theMovie == NULL)
		return(myAutoPlay);

	// get the movie's user data list
	myUserData = GetMovieUserData(theMovie);
	if (myUserData != NULL) {
		myErr = GetUserDataItem(myUserData, &amp;myAutoPlay, sizeof(myAutoPlay), FOUR_CHAR_CODE('play'), 0);
		if (myErr != noErr)
			myAutoPlay = false;
	}

	return(myAutoPlay);
} </pre><hr /> 

Fais ton film


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

POM POM POM POOOOOOOOOOOOOM   * 

[/QUOTE]


Elles sont mignones au moins... 
Ok... je....


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2003)

Lait fraise et limonade pour tout le monde, c'est ma tournée !!
Et n'oubliez pas : buvez frais, ça décongestionne !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Moi, je vais me prendre une petite vodka bien frappée pour faire passer !_


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2003)

Et moi je vais vider le fond de mon cendrier ...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

Et moi je vais vider mes ... aux toilettes... je reviens... (sic and stick) !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * Et moi je vais vider mes ... aux toilettes... je reviens... (sic and stick) !
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est par *là*.


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Un grand classique. Souhaitons tout de même la bienvenue à  Lilins


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2003)

=&gt; WebOlivier

Mais c'est immonde !!

A coté MacGénération a un site digne d'une multinationale


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *  plus raleur, plus acerbe, plus grande gueule, plus pénible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

non non non c'est moi qui ais la gagne à ce niveau là... s'il vous plait.... c'est la seule chose que je sais faire d'après certains (d'emmerder le monde) alors laissez moi au moins ça bordel


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

oh, j'ai cru voir un gribouille


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

b'soir !


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est par là.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fais chauffer la visa


----------



## ToMacLaumax (9 Janvier 2003)

alors d'abord 3498  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout à fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel était le sujet de départ ?


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * b'soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

tien un alem aussi


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ToMacLaumax:</font><hr /> * alors d'abord 3498  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout à fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel était le sujet de départ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

je sais pas, c'est vite parti en couille au fond du slip


----------



## ToMacLaumax (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je sais pas, c'est vite parti en couille au fond du slip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais j'ai vu


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

Je ne suis qu'une victime


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui pas de probleme pour l'argumentation.
Mon post était destiné à faire rire (sic !) certains du forum (toi non apparemment mais je vais perséverer)et certainement pas destiné à calmer ta hargne (j'ai un doute pour l'orthographe Sonnyboy help me !!) envers les forums. Il me semblait en lisant le post que Maousse a laissé que tout était clair. Ceci dit je ne suis pas modérateur, je n'ai pas envie de l'êtrre.
Maintenant, ....
Et puis non, j'ai pas à me justifier, trop dur pour mes neurones de descendre aussi bas....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux que je t'aide, me voilà...

Moi, je me suis exprimé quant à Maousse, je persiste et signe :

Depuis que je fréquente ce forum j'ai pris grand soin de ne pas parler grossièrement, j'ai trés envie de lui réserver ma première bordée d'insulte...

Et il va sans dire, que moi, j'ai les moyens de le ridiculiser par les mots, sans besoin de soi disant menaces à la con...privilège des mous du calcif... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le conchie, lui et sa sous race d'empêchés du slibar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, si t'as besoin d'aut'chose finn fait signe...


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

heuhh c'est à qui que tu envoies tout ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Faur dresser les guillotines...


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux que je t'aide, me voilà...

Moi, je me suis exprimé quant à Maousse, je persiste et signe :

Depuis que je fréquente ce forum j'ai pris grand soin de ne pas parler grossièrement, j'ai trés envie de lui réserver ma première bordée d'insulte...

Et il va sans dire, que moi, j'ai les moyens de le ridiculiser par les mots, sans besoin de soi disant menaces à la con...privilège des mous du calcif... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le conchie, lui et sa sous race d'empêchés du slibar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, si t'as besoin d'aut'chose finn fait signe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dites, c'est normal, si je comprends rien ??


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

dites, c'est normal, si je comprends rien ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est tout a fait normal


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Je vais essayer de résumer, tu m'excuseras si je suis un peu partial...je vais faire au mieux...

Hier, au détour d'une disussion, j'ai été interpellé par le dit "maousse" capo  de son état (un peu d'histoire...)

Celui me tançait vertement, du style sois sage si tu veux parler avec les grandes personnes...

Et j'ai un petit peu pris la mouche comme à chaque fois que j'ai la pénible impression d'être pris pour un débile par un imbécile...

Il va sans dire que, comme je le dis dans mon message, je n'ai jamais été grossier ni insultant pour qui que ce soit, tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant (odile de ray....aïe la délation je prends vos habitudes...).

Je pense depuis toujours que laisser gouverner la majorité est une folie, et qu'il vaut bien mieux confier le pouvoir à un petit groupe de sages...

Par contre, un  petit peu de dicernement dans le choix des sages ne ferait pas de mal...

Et voilà....


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * b'soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Coucou, ça fait longtemps.
Tu vas bien ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * puisqu'on est hors sujet lilins j'aime bien t'on site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est ou l'url ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est ou l'url ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfère le tiens Foguenne...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

Merci, merci...


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Coucou, ça fait longtemps.
Tu vas bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Wéééééééé minho Paulo !!  tudo bem ?

ça fait plaisir de te voir popol!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un peu fatigué et célibataire* mais ça va !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ça tombe bien, ta pub de luxolusitaniennes me revient en tête !!


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux que je t'aide, me voilà...

Moi, je me suis exprimé quant à Maousse, je persiste et signe :

Depuis que je fréquente ce forum j'ai pris grand soin de ne pas parler grossièrement, j'ai trés envie de lui réserver ma première bordée d'insulte...

Et il va sans dire, que moi, j'ai les moyens de le ridiculiser par les mots, sans besoin de soi disant menaces à la con...privilège des mous du calcif... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le conchie, lui et sa sous race d'empêchés du slibar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, si t'as besoin d'aut'chose finn fait signe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est poete en plus un Niçois ?


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est ou l'url ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais elle est où ? j'veux voar


----------



## casimir (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

C'est poete en plus un Niçois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça se serait


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Hors contexte on pourrait rattacher cela à de la poésie, mais là le sujet est trop nauséabond...


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Hors contexte on pourrait rattacher cela à de la poésie, mais là le sujet est trop nauséabond... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

normal avec des gars du sud les sujets sente vite le poisson


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

Je meurs d'envie d'une salade Niçoise ce soir.


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Je meurs d'envie d'une salade Niçoise ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je prend une niçoise


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Hors contexte on pourrait rattacher cela à de la poésie, mais là le sujet est trop nauséabond... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'trouve pas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas jusqu'ici, du premier post au dernier, j'ai bien ri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Où alors je suis enrhumé_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

moi je prend une niçoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour moi ça sera une escalope et une belle salade...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * 

ça se serait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce ?

Encore une faute ?

Navrant...

Comme je crois te l'avoir déjà dit, un message qui se veut un tantinet piquant (avec tes petits moyens biensur...) gagne beaucoup à être exempt de faute.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

moi je prend une niçoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 rhoooo à ton âge... T'as pas honte!?

Retourne dans ton lit, et interdiction d'astiquer ton casimir en peluche, il est pas fait pour ça


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce ?

Encore une faute ?

Navrant...

Comme je crois te l'avoir déjà dit, un message qui se veut un tantinet piquant (avec tes petits moyens biensur...) gagne beaucoup à être exempt de faute.




* 

[/QUOTE]
Tirlelipinpon sur le chiwawa, tirlelipinpon avec des hauts avec des bas.


----------



## casimir (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 
Navrant...
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est plutot tes propos qui sont navrant

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *Comme je crois te l'avoir déjà dit, un message qui se veut un tantinet piquant (avec tes petits moyens biensur...) gagne beaucoup à être exempt de faute.* 

[/QUOTE]

je te conseil de te mefie


----------



## maousse (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux que je t'aide, me voilà...

Moi, je me suis exprimé quant à Maousse, je persiste et signe :

Depuis que je fréquente ce forum j'ai pris grand soin de ne pas parler grossièrement, j'ai trés envie de lui réserver ma première bordée d'insulte...

Et il va sans dire, que moi, j'ai les moyens de le ridiculiser par les mots, sans besoin de soi disant menaces à la con...privilège des mous du calcif... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le conchie, lui et sa sous race d'empêchés du slibar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, si t'as besoin d'aut'chose finn fait signe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Zorro est arrivé...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 


Comme je crois te l'avoir déjà dit, un message qui se veut un tantinet piquant (avec tes petits moyens biensur...) gagne beaucoup à être exempt de faute.




* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es "mazochiste" c'est pas possible...quoique oui en fait : tu l'es


----------



## casimir (9 Janvier 2003)

a quand sonnyboy a la soirée élastique ?


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 

Zorro est arrivé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

sans se presser ?


----------



## casimir (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 

Zorro est arrivé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

que dit tu Don Bernardo ?


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

sans se presser ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous sommes vraiment fatigués, hein, pour en arriver là


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

dis Zaza, tu veux pas réduire ta signature stp, sinon je remets mes autocars en taille réèlle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

moi je prend une niçoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme celle-là ??


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Nous sommes vraiment fatigués, hein, pour en arriver là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à qui le dis-tu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu fais quoi lundi ?


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
tu fais quoi lundi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai prévu un petit bridge le matin, et l'après-midi, une séance de thalasso. Pourquoi ?


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai prévu un petit bridge le matin, et l'après-midi, une séance de thalasso. Pourquoi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ah, je t'aurais proposé un thé chez notre amie si elle était présente.


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah, je t'aurais proposé un thé chez notre amie si elle était présente.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui, c'est tout à fait dans le ton. Parfait


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai prévu un petit bridge le matin, et l'après-midi, une séance de thalasso. Pourquoi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ah c'est vieilles alors...


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * dis Zaza, tu veux pas réduire ta signature stp, sinon je remets mes autocars en taille réèlle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'enlève avant demain matin, ne t'en fais pas


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)




----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand tu écriras ton premier livre, pense vraiment à engager un correcteur (moi je m'en fous, hein, c'est seulement pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

oui, c'est pas parceque Zaza à été concièrge un certains temps chez MacG, que tu dois le qualifier de "bonne" mackie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

bon... je baisse les bras... vous buvez quoi ici? &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

moi je prend une niçoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





tiens pour la peine t'en auras deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quoique c'est pas des bretonnes ??


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * bon... je baisse les bras... vous buvez quoi ici? &gt;_&lt;  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'es ki toi pour passer derière le comptoir, montre ton contrat de travail chez MacG pour voir.... AL777777MMMM y'en à un un qui est en train de farfouiller dans les frigos, vite c'est qui, l'IP, l'IP, l'IP


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * oui, c'est pas parceque Zaza à été concièrge un certains temps chez MacG, que tu dois le qualifier de "bonne" mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'attendais, celle-là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Je meurs d'envie d'une salade Niçoise ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et hop






il en faut pour tout les gouts


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 





tiens pour la peine t'en auras deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quoique c'est pas des bretonnes ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vendu


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

t'es ki toi pour passer derière le comptoir, montre ton contrat de travail chez MacG pour voir.... AL777777MMMM y'en à un un qui est en train de farfouiller dans les frigos, vite c'est qui, l'IP, l'IP, l'IP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rho non ma cocotte, je vais coucher maintenant


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est une cochonne elle aime se faire prendre dans la levure... ca gonfle mieux au dires de certaines !

Go ahead !


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

dis donc mackie, je peux savoir ce que tu vas faire avec les crêpes ? on joues pas avec la nouriture _(paf, sur les doigts)_


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et hop






il en faut pour tout les gouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ne m'en veu pas Foguenne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

c'etait moi l'anonyme j'avais oublié mon nom


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * dis donc mackie, je peux savoir ce que tu vas faire avec les crêpes ? on joues pas avec la nouriture (paf, sur les doigts)



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ToMacLaumax (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  Je ne suis qu'une victime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

tres douce


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * c'etait moi l'anonyme j'avais oublié mon nom  * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Lilins, tu es plus calme.


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * c'etait moi l'anonyme j'avais oublié mon nom  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bah ça commence bien... prends du "cogitum", c'est bon pour la mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon si tu perds qqchose encore, tu demande rien à Zaza, la mémé dans son fauteuil voltaire, au fond du bar dans le petit salon, c'est le coin du club de bridge, .... c'est le genre d'admin qui bannis s'en même s'en souvenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si t'as besoin de qq chose, demande à Mackie, je te donnes son tél (merci Alèm) et son e-mail, il se feras un plaisir de t'aider...en plus il fait des bonnes crêpes


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

bon aller les amours, moi je vais au dodos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... a demainnnnn


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

A demain.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * c'etait moi l'anonyme j'avais oublié mon nom  * 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait Lilins, bienvenue.


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

Allez Foguenne!

Tu vas passer le cap des 1000 posts!

Tu peux le faire...


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

Ca sera...


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

...toi


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

Je me réserve pour demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant c'est dodo. (de toute manière je ne rejoindrais pas Alèm...)
A demain.


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

ou...


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Quel final


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

héhé
je n'avais pas vu que tu y étais.


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

C'EST MOUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

Alors tu y es ???


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

oui, attend, j'arrive.


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

Faut m'appeler Major maintenant! mdr


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Et en avant pour de nouvelles aventures/conneries
(rayez la mention utile)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

Pareil pour moi...


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

Yessssss, bravo!!!!
On aura le droit d'aller au Mess maintenant!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Et en avant pour de nouvelles aventures/conneries
(rayez la mention utile)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]















Je ne le dis plus, bonne nuit.
A si je vais le dire dans le bon sujet.


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Foguenne et Sylko
Dans le même bateau
Et la foule crie bravo
Allez, vite, au dodo


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ne m'en veu pas Foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








* 

[/QUOTE]






'+


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Quand tu écriras ton premier livre, pense vraiment à engager un correcteur (moi je m'en fous, hein, c'est seulement pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   * 

[/QUOTE]






'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Au fait Lilins, bienvenue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci, sinon mon site c'est là


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Salut Lilins, tu es plus calme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mon avatar ne connais pas calme... sauf quand il dort.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lilins:</font><hr /> * 

merci, sinon mon site c'est là * 

[/QUOTE]

Super ton site Lilins.


----------

